# JAE 30th Aug...



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all,

*Serious Performance will be in attendance at the Japanese Auto Extravaganza on Saturday 30th August 2008* :thumb:.

Not only are we the *Official sponsor* of the Show & Shine Competition along with Banzai Magazine, we will also have a trade stand in the main covered trade area where we will have many of our brands on offer such as: Finish Kare, Serious Performance Products, Duragloss, Poorboys, Meguiars, Dodo Juice and Aquatouch Microfibre.

*There will be a 10% product discount on the day!*

Info on the Show & Shine can be found here:
http://www.japcarclub.com/jae/forums/index.php?showtopic=820

Any questions or queries let me know otherwise we look forward to seeing you on the day!

Cheers.
Alex .


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

See you Saturday mate. 
If you need a hand with anything give me a shout. :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers dude! Fingers crossed for a good day .


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

drat, I didnt seet this post before the show, I was there with SXOC but didn't clock your tradestand  There was an autoglym retailer there though whose van registration was "WAX 1T" :thumb:

Kirsty


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

We were indoors on the Saturday behind where the Autoglym guy was.

Was a blinding day, probably one of the busiest shows we've ever done which I certainly wasn't expecting going on past years. Sponsoring the Show & Shine also went down well so was pretty happy at the end of the day. Looking forward to next year! :thumb:


----------

